# Looking for Fairy Shrimp, Scuds (amphipods) and Female Amano Shrimp



## ZeeDeveel (26 Jun 2015)

Does anyone know anyone or anywhere which sells some or all of the above for a reasonable price?

Awkwardly I only want female Amanos because I don't want them breeding in my tank but I'm happy for my fish to eat their unfertilised eggs.

Scuds and Fairy Shrimp provide live food and clean up crew.


----------



## Wisey (26 Jun 2015)

Amanos won't breed in fresh water, they only breed in brackish water, so you should be fine with male and female, assuming of course that it is a freshwater tank...


----------



## ZeeDeveel (26 Jun 2015)

I was under the impression that they do mate but the young can't survive in freshwater so they die after a day or two.


----------



## Wisey (26 Jun 2015)

Sorry, I misunderstood what you meant, let me rephrase, they won't successfully breed in freshwater.


----------



## Daneland (27 Jun 2015)

Yes they can mate,although it does not happen all times and female will release her fertilised eggs when they are ready to hatch.I see them on local shops frequently ,I saw them @
*World Of Water Aquatic Centres Crawley*
Turners Hill Rd
Crawley, West Sussex RH10 4PE 
this week, there were plenty of them


----------



## ZeeDeveel (27 Jun 2015)

My ex is from Crawley but it's a long way from me. Thanks though. To be honest, it's more the Scuds and the Fairy Shrimp I'm trying to source. I can probably find the Amanos locally.


----------



## dw1305 (28 Jun 2015)

Hi all, 





ZeeDeveel said:


> it's more the Scuds


Do you want _Asellus _or _Hyalella azteca?
_
cheers Darrel


----------



## ZeeDeveel (28 Jun 2015)

Hi Darrel,

Hyalella. Undecided about the Asellus. They're a bit big and ugly.


----------



## weejoe (28 Jun 2015)

Hyalella are on ebay at around £6 for 50 waiting for mine to arrive    Joe


----------



## dw1305 (28 Jun 2015)

Hi all,





ZeeDeveel said:


> They're a bit big and ugly.


They are certainly ugly. About 20 years ago, when I lived in Bath we had the _Asellus aquaticus_ in our water supply. Wessex Water came around and told us not too worry about them because they were in the treated supply and were "sterile". You used to get the occasional leg and assorted bits out of the cold tap, it didn't bother me, but used to freak the girls out.

cheers Darrel


----------

